# Well we got a new boy last week...



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Here he is at long last. We've been waiting for this boy to get here for a little while. I only have a couple of old pictures, but that will have to suffice until later.
Arthur is his name. He's a grullo Quarter Horse.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, he is really nice looking. What are your plans for him?


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Breeding mostly. He's retired for the most part, but we may use him for barrels. He is a money earner in barrels, pole bending, heading and heeling, and is an awesome ride. He's still perfectly sound and healthy in every way, so he'll still be a riding horse even if we don't use him for gaming. He's registered AQHA, IBHA, and APHA for paint mares.
Also has a money earning IBHA son.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That is a nice looking horse!


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! He's beautiful!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

What a handsome guy and I LOVE his name!


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, Arthurs Special is his registered name.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I LOVE his coloring, so handsome!


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you. He'll be up for stud service soon.
Here are two of his babies.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you, I think so too.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

very muscly babies!! if you didnt say he was a qh i would have thought he was a paso.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

He looks gaited, doesn't he? He always looks like that. His head carried high and proud with an arched neck and high tail.


----------



## Alpha Tango (Feb 7, 2010)

Handsome fella, ya don't see too many grullos.


----------

